# Insurance



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Liverpool Victoria, 
Have come up trumps again. 
All the mods declared including tyres,
£430 job done.:clap::bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Add it to this section mate

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss-5.html


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What level of mods are we talking?


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

TREG said:


> Add it to this section mate
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144201-r35-insurance-simplessss-5.html


Ups :chairshot


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> What level of mods are we talking?


It has a litchfield stage 4 + 102mm down pipes,


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

damn! thats a good price!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

I Work in insurance mate and deal with LV. Are you sure they are covering your modifications?

I was with LV when i had my previous car and had to move elsewhere when i got my Stage 4 GTR.

I dont think they cover R35 GTRs with mods like Stage 4.

If the mods are listed on the paperwork then you'll be fine just a heads up to check just in case.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I Work in insurance mate and deal with LV. Are you sure they are covering your modifications?
> 
> I was with LV when i had my previous car and had to move elsewhere when i got my Stage 4 GTR.
> 
> ...


+ 1 

Double check that your mods are documented on your policy. Each year I send a Full written list of every single mod - from changing to non run flat tyres, carbon bits to bigger turbos etc and I make sure that they acknowledge in writing the receipt of the written list.

That is very cheap, I assume you are 50's, live in the middle of nowhere, 30 years no claims, no points, 3000 miles pa and a £1000 excess?


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Tiler said:


> Liverpool Victoria,
> Have come up trumps again.
> All the mods declared including tyres,
> £430 job done.:clap::bowdown1:


You 35 owners are so lucky..... wish I could insure my 33 for that.

I called CCI and was told they wouldn't even insure me but if I had an R35 it would be fine :chairshot


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

That is very cheap, I assume you are 50's, live in the middle of nowhere, 30 years no claims, no points, 3000 miles pa and a £1000 excess?[/QUOTE]

Apparently most insurance company's now say when you have 5 years no claims this is maximum so anything after that is wasted.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

R33 GTR said:


> You 35 owners are so lucky..... wish I could insure my 33 for that.
> 
> I called CCI and was told they wouldn't even insure me but if I had an R35 it would be fine :chairshot


why are 33's so difficult to insure?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

R33 GTR said:


> That is very cheap, I assume you are 50's, live in the middle of nowhere, 30 years no claims, no points, 3000 miles pa and a £1000 excess?


Apparently most insurance company's now say when you have 5 years no claims this is maximum so anything after that is wasted.[/QUOTE]

I was using a degree of sarcasm, true but mine asks for 10


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> why are 33's so difficult to insure?


According to CCI you have to be rich to afford an R35 but any chav can have a 33GTR uke:


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Admiral insurance where only £487
With all the up grades named
Air filters
Downpipes 102mm
Exhaust full
Litchfield stage4
And mpss tyres

Am I missing anything. ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Tiler said:


> Admiral insurance where only £487
> With all the up grades named
> Air filters
> Downpipes 102mm
> ...


Just saying to check the Latest documents that all mods are listed as I work with LV on a daily basis and gave contact with senior underwriters and they couldn't normally cover a stage 4 car.... If you check the document and the mods are all listed then you are fine. It will take 2 mins to check just to be sure. 

Also I thought admiral wouldn't cover anymore than 25% power increase


----------

